# Comment regrouper les achats d’app de deux compte Apple store sur un seul compte iCloud ?



## Sophie971 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Il y a plusieurs années, j’ai créé un premier compte iCloud (num. 1)avec le compte Apple store correspondant (même adresse mail): ce sont les comptes de mon IPad.
Puis j’en ai créé un deuxième compte (num. 2) (compte iCloud et Apple Store) avec une autre adresse mail : ce sont les comptes de mon iPhone.
Je ne pouvais donc pas retrouver les apps achetées sur mon iPad sur mon iPhone et vice et versa. 
J’ai réussi à changer le compte iCloud de mon iPad mais sans réussir à changer le compte Apple store: donc sur iPad : compte iCloud num. 2 et compte Apple store num 1.

Je suis bloquée là.

Comment faire en sorte que je puisse avoir les apps achetés sur mon iPad sur mon iPhone et vice et versa? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## guytoon48 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Simplement en te connectant avec tes anciens identifiants sur l'App Store (d'abord déconnexion dans le menu et log avec l'autre ensuite)


----------



## Benoît42 (19 Novembre 2019)

Comme l’indique Guytoin48, tu peux utiliser (et mettre à jour) des applications achetées depuis plusieurs comptes.

Cependant Apple n’offre pas la possibilité de rellement fusionner 2 comptes. Les mails, calendriers et autre données iCloud restent strictement séparées. 
La seule possibilité est de transférer les données d’un compte à l’autre. Tu peux le faire « à la main », les manips sont différentes selon le type de donnée. Il y ai aussi des logiciels qui le font automatiquement.


----------

